# Plugin Preview – jb-X-LR



## johnbeardy (Feb 17, 2017)

As mentioned in this thread, I've been working on a plugin to handle Fuji film simulations in Lightroom. If you want to see what I've done, see Plugin Preview – jb-X-LR – Lightroom Solutions. It does four things:

Reads the film simulation from the raw file
Applies the corresponding Camera Calibration Profile
Also applies a Develop Preset
Records the film simulation as a non-exporting keyword under the parent keyword ~MakerNotes
I'm a bit fed up of allowing people to try it yet never hearing back from them.... If you will genuinely try it and provide feedback, contact me by PM or email and I will remove the preview restrictions.

john


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 17, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> As mentioned in this thread, I've been working on a plugin to handle Fuji film simulations in Lightroom. If you want to see what I've done, see Plugin Preview – jb-X-LR – Lightroom Solutions. It does four things:
> 
> Reads the film simulation from the raw file
> Applies the corresponding Camera Calibration Profile
> ...


John,

I followed the link and then the secondary link so I discovered that this plugin works only with one particular Fuji mirrorless SLR.  But it's a fascinating idea.  I was never a Fuji film fan, but I worshipped at the alter of the Great Yellow Father.  So a Kodachrome plugin applied to Nikon SLRs, that would be on target for me. 

Phil


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 17, 2017)

Phil

It should work with any Fuji camera, though it's interesting that you gained the impression it only works with one. But I think your unfamiliarity with Fuji's camera range is misleading you in a more important way. "Film simulations" are Fujispeak for what Nikon call "picture controls" and Canon call "picture styles" - ie the camera settings which tweak the JPEG output and which are recorded in the raw files. But whereas Nikon use names like "Vivid" for their canned looks, Fuji have been film manufacturers and have tried to reproduce their own film stocks - hence "film simulations". They can also use the brand name too. 

So the plugin reads this information, and matches it to Adobe's profiles. If Nikon added a Kodachrome picture style, it might be possible to read it, but I'm not getting into film simulation. I'm reading "Fuji film simulations" - and will change my text to reflect that!

John


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 17, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> Phil
> 
> It should work with any Fuji camera, though it's interesting that you gained the impression it only works with one. But I think your unfamiliarity with Fuji's camera range is misleading you in a more important way. "Film simulations" are Fujispeak for what Nikon call "picture controls" and Canon call "picture styles" - ie the camera settings which tweak the JPEG output and which are recorded in the raw files. But whereas Nikon use names like "Vivid" for their canned looks, Fuji have been film manufacturers and have tried to reproduce their own film stocks - hence "film simulations". They can also use the brand name too.
> 
> ...


John,

You are right on all points.  I got thrown off by the appearance of "Velvia" in one of the menus.  Of course there are endless debates in Nikon circles about why the in-camera JPG doesn't match the RAW-rendered JPG.  Sounds like the same issue.  You would become a Lightroom demi-god if you fixed that issue.  I can't speak for Canon users of course.

Phil


----------



## johnbeardy (Feb 18, 2017)

I could do it, Phil, but I feel there's a big difference between how DSLR and EVF users apply these settings. With a DSLR, you might review the picture mode's results, but you usually compose the picture using the optical viewfinder. Beginners struggle with Lr not looking the same, but that changes with experience. With electronic viewfinders, the settings are much more integral to the picture-taking process. You see the picture mode's results in the viewfinder, compose accordingly, and choose different mode settings much more actively. The EVF makes you think much more about the final result, not necessarily the optimal raw data for processing, and there's a much higher level of expectation that what you saw in the viewfinder is your starting point in Lightroom. With a DSLR I might think "this might be good in B&W" and maybe I'll remember to try it in Lr, but with an EVF I'm thinking "I do want this to be B&W with a red filter look".

So while I could do DSLRs, I think that boat has sailed.

John


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 18, 2017)

johnbeardy said:


> I could do it, Phil, but I feel there's a big difference between how DSLR and EVF users apply these settings. With a DSLR, you might review the picture mode's results, but you usually compose the picture using the optical viewfinder. Beginners struggle with Lr not looking the same, but that changes with experience. With electronic viewfinders, the settings are much more integral to the picture-taking process. You see the picture mode's results in the viewfinder, compose accordingly, and choose different mode settings much more actively. The EVF makes you think much more about the final result, not necessarily the optimal raw data for processing, and there's a much higher level of expectation that what you saw in the viewfinder is your starting point in Lightroom. With a DSLR I might think "this might be good in B&W" and maybe I'll remember to try it in Lr, but with an EVF I'm thinking "I do want this to be B&W with a red filter look".
> 
> So while I could do DSLRs, I think that boat has sailed.
> 
> John


John,

Thanks for the reply.

Phil


----------

